# NBA2k15 Anti Aliasing Qualität lässt sich nicht einstellen



## mAwA88 (16. Oktober 2014)

*NBA2k15 Anti Aliasing Qualität lässt sich nicht einstellen*

Wie im Thema oben beschrieben habe ich das Problem das sie die AA Qulität nicht einstellen lässt. Ich kann die Stufe auswählen bis max 8 und die Qualität ist ausgegraut und steht somit auf 0. Hat jemand noch das Problem ?

Grafikkarte ist die Gigabyte G1 GTX970 .


----------



## aloha84 (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: NBA2k15 Anti Aliasing Qualität lässt sich nicht einstellen*

Hau doch DSR rein.


----------



## mAwA88 (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: NBA2k15 Anti Aliasing Qualität lässt sich nicht einstellen*

Fifa 15 ruckelt auch extrem und es sieht alles iwie nicht gut aus. Es scheint mir so als würde die Karte iwie nicht richtig installiert sein oder eben nicht richtig laufen. 

DSR ? Welches davon, gibt mehrere....


----------



## aloha84 (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: NBA2k15 Anti Aliasing Qualität lässt sich nicht einstellen*

Na eins das gut aussieht, und noch läuft.
Weiß ja nich wie die Skala da aussieht, so 1,5 klingt nett. (+50%)


----------



## mAwA88 (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: NBA2k15 Anti Aliasing Qualität lässt sich nicht einstellen*

Hier mal ein Bild wie es in NBa2k15 bei mir aussieht. Bei Haaren und Frisuren...in Replays usw ist es normal.

http://cloud-4.steampowered.com/ugc/35226119632658366/535DBB69F55C4C85A7F58E6B0534609C2A1D6F62/

Kennt wer den Fehler ? An den Einstellung rumschrauben bringt dort nichts...Kann wie gesagt im Game die AA Qulität nicht verändern...

Was das DSR betrifft, man kann dort alle auswählen. Von 1,25 -4,00 ! Und dann Standard 33% bis hoch zu 100%...


----------



## aloha84 (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: NBA2k15 Anti Aliasing Qualität lässt sich nicht einstellen*

Das liegt vermutlich nicht am AA....das ist ein bug.
Ich tippe mal drauf, wenn du die Kamera näher ranstellen würdest wäre der Fehler ebenfalls weg.
Ist halt die Frage ob es ein Fehler vom Spiel, oder ein Treiberproblem ist.
Alle Ingameeinstellungen schonmal durchprobiert?


DSR: Probiers doch einfach aus, mach 2,00 + 33% + und IM Spiel stellst du AA mal "aus".


----------



## Galford (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: NBA2k15 Anti Aliasing Qualität lässt sich nicht einstellen*



mAwA88 schrieb:


> Was das DSR betrifft, man kann dort alle auswählen. Von 1,25 -4,00 ! Und dann Standard 33% bis hoch zu 100%...



Wähl im Nvida Control-Panel alle aus. Und dann wählst du im Spiel die passende Auflösung. 

Falls das Missverständnis hier liegt. Wenn du alle auswählst werde die nur "freigeschaltet". Welche Auflösung du anwenden willst bestimmst du durch die Wahl der Auflösung im Spiel selbst.


----------



## aloha84 (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: NBA2k15 Anti Aliasing Qualität lässt sich nicht einstellen*

@Galford

Gut das du es nochmal erwähnst.


----------



## Galford (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: NBA2k15 Anti Aliasing Qualität lässt sich nicht einstellen*



aloha84 schrieb:


> @Galford
> 
> Gut das du es nochmal erwähnst.



 Ich habe es nur erwähnt, weil ich mir nicht sicher war, ob das so auch klar ist. Natürlich hast du DSR erwähnt, und die Wahl der Auflösung im Spiel sowie das Abschalten von des AA im Spiel. Sorry, ich weiß nicht genau wie ich dein Smiley deuten soll.


----------



## aloha84 (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: NBA2k15 Anti Aliasing Qualität lässt sich nicht einstellen*



Galford schrieb:


> Ich habe es nur erwähnt, weil ich mir nicht sicher war, ob das so auch klar ist. Natürlich hast du DSR erwähnt, und die Wahl der Auflösung im Spiel sowie das Abschalten von des AA im Spiel. Sorry*, ich weiß nicht genau wie ich dein Smiley deuten soll.*


 
Na als "Lob", da ist nix ironisch.


----------



## mAwA88 (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: NBA2k15 Anti Aliasing Qualität lässt sich nicht einstellen*

Also im Spiel kann ich das AA nur auf 1 stellen. Das mit den haaren ist dann zwar in Ordnung, dafür sieht aber auch der REst eher bescheiden aus....


----------



## aloha84 (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: NBA2k15 Anti Aliasing Qualität lässt sich nicht einstellen*



mAwA88 schrieb:


> Also im Spiel kann ich das AA nur auf 1 stellen. Das mit den haaren ist dann zwar in Ordnung, dafür sieht aber auch der REst eher bescheiden aus....


 
Na dann hast du den Fehler doch gefunden!
Jetzt setzt du die Auflösung auf 1440p oder sogar 4k und fertig ist der Lack!


----------



## mAwA88 (16. Oktober 2014)

Wie mach ich das denn? Im Spiel selbst oder wo?Im Spiel kann ich höchstens 1920x1080 einstellen....


----------



## aloha84 (16. Oktober 2014)

Du gehst in deinen Treiber und unter dsr hakst du alles an.
Dann gehst du ins Spiel und kannst dort höhere Auflösungen einstellen.


----------



## Galford (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: NBA2k15 Anti Aliasing Qualität lässt sich nicht einstellen*



mAwA88 schrieb:


> Wie mach ich das denn? Im Spiel selbst oder wo?Im Spiel kann ich höchstens 1920x1080 einstellen....




Edit: Zu spät. Hatte gerade ProStreet nochmals gestartet und nachgeschaut. Grund siehe unten. Da habe ich das Kommentar von aloha84 nicht mitbekommen.


In der Nvidia Systemsteuerung einfach bei 3D-Einstellungen -> Globale Einstellungen bei "DSR Factors" auf den Pfeil klicken und bei allen Auswahlmöglichkeiten das Häkchen setzten. Evtl. noch Smoothness direkt drunter ändern, wenn du willst (mir ist 33% bei den meisten Spielen zu viel). Somit sind die Auflösungen verfügbar.

Dann einfach im Spiel selbst die Auflösung ändern, z.B. auf 2880x1620 oder 3840x2160.

Allerdings habe ich NBA2k15 selber nicht. Ich habe in letzter Zeit einige Spiele mit DSR getestet - alle haben funktioniert, bis auf 2 Ausnahmen (Need for Speed Undercover und ProStreet)


----------



## mAwA88 (16. Oktober 2014)

Die Auflösung lädst sich im Spiel leider nicht auswählen . Sie lässt sich nur auf dem desktop anwählen und dort ist das Bild dann extrem schwammig .


----------



## mAwA88 (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: NBA2k15 Anti Aliasing Qualität lässt sich nicht einstellen*

Gibt es inzwischen eine Möglichkeit das dass Spiel auch meine GPU Einstellungen übernimmt ? Habe über die Nvidia Systemsteuerung nun ein Profil für NBA2k15 angelegt, jedoch übernimmt das Spiel die Einstellung definitiv nicht. Woran kann das liegen und gibt es eine Möglichkeit das ganze hgochzupowern ? 

Selbst wenn ich in der Video Setting Datei von NBA2k15 die Einstellungen Manuell hochstelle, werden diese nicht übernommen und die Einstellungen wieder überschrieben mit den Standardeinstellungen.


----------



## ManChild (4. November 2014)

*AW: NBA2k15 Anti Aliasing Qualität lässt sich nicht einstellen*



mAwA88 schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Bild wie es in NBa2k15 bei mir aussieht. Bei Haaren und Frisuren...in Replays usw ist es normal.
> 
> http://cloud-4.steampowered.com/ugc/35226119632658366/535DBB69F55C4C85A7F58E6B0534609C2A1D6F62/
> 
> Kennt wer den Fehler ?



Stell mal im Spiel den "shader detail level" von niedrig auf hoch. Das müsste das Haar-Problem beheben!


----------

